# Smartbettinginvest - Free picks



## smartbetting (May 4, 2019)

****03.05.2019
Banker:* Lost
*Ticket(odd 3,6):* Won
*Over 0,5 HT:* 5/5 Won
*Over 2.5 FT:* 1 Won - 2 Lost
*BTTS:* 2 Won - 1 Lost
*Single tips:* 3/3 Won


*04.05.2019

Over 0.5 HT
Germany:* Waldhof Manheim vs Elversberg
*Poland:* Legia Warszawa vs Piast Gliwice
*Germany:* Borussia M'gladbach vs Hoffenheim
*Norway:* Mjondalen vs Stabaek
*Italy:* Ascoli vs Palermo

*Over 2.5 FT
England:* Portsmouth vs Accrington
*Germany:* Manheim vs Elversberg
*Scotland:* Arbroath vs Dumbarton

*Both teams to score(GG)
Austria:* Admira vs Rapid Vienna
*Spain:* Alaves vs Real Sociedad
*Morocco:* Moulodia Oujda vs Hassania Agadir
*Germany:* Burghausen vs Nurnberg II 


Banker, ticket and single tips will be updates after 12 pm(+2GMT).
Cheers!

smartbettinginvest.wordpress.com


Banker, ticket and single tips will be updates after 12 pm(+2GMT).
Cheers!


----------



## smartbetting (May 4, 2019)

UPDATE !!! 04.05.2019 


*Banker - odd: 2
England:* Newcastle vs Liverpool – Liverpool to win either half
*Czech Republic:* Sparta Praha vs Ostrava – Sparta Praha to win either half
*Scotland:* Aberdeen vs Celtic – Celtic to win either half

*Ticket: - odd: 3,41
Germany:* Werder Bremen vs Borussia Dortmund – BTTS or over 2.5 FT
*Switzerland:* Chiasso vs Vaduz – BTTS or over 2.5 FT
*Germany:* Hamburg vs Ingolstadt – BTTS or over 2.5 FT
*England:* Blackpool vs Gillingham – BTTS or over 2.5 FT

*Single tips
England:* Cardiff vs Crystal Palace – over 2.5 FT
*Italy:* Udinese vs Inter – Both teams to score
*England:* Bristol City vs Barsnley – Barnsley
*Czech Republic:* Bohemians U21 vs Simga Olomouc U21 – Over 2.5 FT
*Czech Republic:* Sparta Praga vs Ostrava – Sparta Praga(-0.5)AH

smartbettinginvest.wordpress.com


----------



## smartbetting (May 4, 2019)

*04.05.2019
Over 0.5 HT
Germany:* Waldhof Manheim vs Elversberg *- Lost
Poland:* Legia Warszawa vs Piast Gliwice *- Won
Germany:* Borussia M'gladbach vs Hoffenheim *- Won
Norway:* Mjondalen vs Stabaek *- Lost
Italy:* Ascoli vs Palermo *- Lost

Over 2.5 FT
England:* Portsmouth vs Accrington *- Lost
Germany:* Manheim vs Elversberg *- Lost
Scotland:* Arbroath vs Dumbarton *- Lost

Both teams to score(GG)
Austria:* Admira vs Rapid Vienna *- Won
Spain:* Alaves vs Real Sociedad *- Lost
Morocco:* Moulodia Oujda vs Hassania Agadir *- Won
Germany:* Burghausen vs Nurnberg II *- Lost

Banker - odd: 2 - WON
England:* Newcastle vs Liverpool – Liverpool to win either half *- Won
Czech Republic:* Sparta Praha vs Ostrava – Sparta Praha to win either half *- Won
Scotland:* Aberdeen vs Celtic – Celtic to win either half *- Won

Ticket: - odd: 3,41 - WON
Germany:* Werder Bremen vs Borussia Dortmund – BTTS or over 2.5 FT *- Won
Switzerland:* Chiasso vs Vaduz – BTTS or over 2.5 FT *- Won
Germany:* Hamburg vs Ingolstadt – BTTS or over 2.5 FT *- Won
England:* Blackpool vs Gillingham – BTTS or over 2.5 FT *- Won

Single tips
England:* Cardiff vs Crystal Palace – over 2.5 FT *- Won*
*Italy:* Udinese vs Inter – Both teams to score *- Lost
England:* Bristol City vs Barsnley – Barnsley  *- Lost
Czech Republic:* Bohemians U21 vs Simga Olomouc U21 – Over 2.5 FT *- Lost*
*Czech Republic:* Sparta Praga vs Ostrava – Sparta Praga(-0.5)AH *- Won*

smartbettinginvest.wordpress.com


----------



## smartbetting (May 4, 2019)

*05.05.2019

Over 0.5 HT
Serbia:* Crvena Zvezda vs Mladost Lucani
*Poland:* Zaglebie Sosnowiec vs Slask Wroclaw
*Netherlands:* Willem II vs Ajax
*Czech Republic:* Viktoria Plzen vs Jablonec
*China:* Jiangsu Suning vs Dalian Yifang

*Over 2.5 FT
Sweden:* Rynninge vs Linkoping City
*Belgium:* K. Berchem Sport vs Heur Tongeren
*Germany:* Ammerthal vs Spvgg Ansbach 09
*Germany:* Friedberg vs Waldgirmes

*Both teams to score(GG)
China:* Sehnzen vs Shanghai Shenhua
*Germany:* Freiburg vs Dusseldorf
*Sweden:* Orebro vs Hammarby
*Norway:* Brann vs Ranheim
*Sweden:* Akropolis vs Sollentuna


Banker, ticket and single tips will be updates after 12 pm(+2GMT).
Cheers!

smartbettinginvest.wordpress.com


----------

